# Problemas con módulo GSM sim900



## casticolo (Feb 23, 2011)

Hola a todos, tengo un módulo gsm sim900 al cual quiero usar para que cuando se active una alarma me llame al móvil.
Ya he conseguido conectarme a través del hiperterminal y con comandos AT hacer llamadas y enviar SMS, pero no se como configurarlo para que cuando detecte una señal no se en que  patilla haga la llamada a mi móvil.
Gracias algún experto que me oriente.
Un saludo


----------



## ricber (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola, 
el pin 4 (RI)  se activa cuando hay una llamada entrante, ese podes usar para 
conectarlo al micro.


----------



## casticolo (Feb 24, 2011)

Gracias Richer, pero no necesito usar una salida del sim900 para activar algo sino lo cantrario que el sim900 detecte una alarma y haga una llamada, por eso no se que patilla puedo usar ni como configurarlo.   Aunque si la patilla "RI" que me dices se puede usar como entrada y hacer la función que necesito, perfecto ahora necesitaria saber los comandos para configurarlo.
Muchas gracias por el interes y un saludo


----------



## ricber (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, era al reves, en ese caso puedes usar un microprocesador que detecte la activacion de la alarma y que envie al modulo, a traves del puerto usart (puerta serie - RS232), los comandos AT que necesites para hacer el llamado.
El puerto usart envia datos con el mismo formato que el hyperterminal, por lo que no tendrias problemas.
Saludos


----------



## casticolo (Feb 24, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, me sabe mal preguntarte mas porque me siento como que estoy abusando de ti pero necesito saber con que nombre buscar la información de lo que necesito para fabricarmelo o buscarlo ya hecho.
Nuevamente muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## ricber (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola, no es sencillo si no sabes programar micros, te recomiendo que veas esto 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/uso-celular-gsm-pic-pc-2730/ y ver si encuentras 
algo.

Un Saludo


----------



## casticolo (Feb 25, 2011)

Muchas gracias y muy buen enlace, la verdad es que tengo algúnos programadores y he programado bastantes pic pero con los archivos ya fabricados, no se hacer los archivos y supongo que te refieres a eso cuando dices que "si no se programar", aunque me interesaría mucho aprender hacerlo, si conoces algun enlace o web donde haya información te agradecería me lo dijeras.

Muchas gracias por todo y un saludo


----------



## ricber (Feb 26, 2011)

Si, me referia a eso, si quieres aprender te recomiendo que sea en C y no en asembler, te buscare algo.
Saludos


----------



## casticolo (Mar 1, 2011)

Muchas gracias y perdona por no haber contestado antes pero entre el trabajo y el puente no he podido.   Mandame algo aunque buscaré por la web para ir aprendiendo algo.
Un saludo


----------



## ccapell (Abr 25, 2011)

casticolo dijo:


> Gracias Richer, pero no necesito usar una salida del sim900 para activar algo sino lo cantrario que el sim900 detecte una alarma y haga una llamada, por eso no se que patilla puedo usar ni como configurarlo.   Aunque si la patilla "RI" que me dices se puede usar como entrada y hacer la función que necesito, perfecto ahora necesitaria saber los comandos para configurarlo.
> Muchas gracias por el interes y un saludo


.


Hola compañero.
Personalmente me interesaria saber como has echo para enviar SMS con este módulo.
Simplemente quiero adquirir uno y experimentar con el, si tu personalmente has conseguido hacerlo funcionar, y no es molestia, me ineresaria saber como se hace.

Gracias.


----------



## kamisama (May 12, 2011)

Hola, como estas, veo que va avanzando el proyecto, como resolviste la conexion de la usart con el micro o la pc?... supuestamente van a 2,8v, y aun no consigo el bendito max3232 o la mayoria usa 5v o 3,3v.

Saludos.


----------



## novatjc (May 21, 2011)

ricber dijo:


> Si, me referia a eso, si quieres aprender te recomiendo que sea en C y no en asembler, te buscare algo.
> Saludos


Hola ricber he encarcado un modulo gsm http://todoelectronica.com/modulo-sim900-p-13156.html
el de la pagina y lo voy ha controlar por medio de un pic18f4550  ya lo se programar pero no se por donde comensar para controlar el modulo que devo hacer primero ..........bueno si tienes informacion de ese modulo me la pasas por favor 

Saludos.


----------



## ricber (May 23, 2011)

Hola, tratare de ayudarte
Que es lo que tienes pensado hacer, cual es el proyecto con el pic.
En http://www.svtehs.com/simcom/docs/SIM900_HD_V103.pdf, aca puedes ver algo, creo que lo primero es conectarlo a la alimentacion y armar el circuito de la pagina 35 que te sirve para conectate a la pc por puerta serie y poder mandar los comandos AT.


----------



## LUCASLEON (May 29, 2011)

Bueno primero preguntarle a novatjc si ya le llego el modulo que encargo porque estoy pensando en adquirir uno del mismo modo ...
Segundo yo puedo ayudar a programar los comados at para que haga lo que neseciten  porque ya lo he hecho antes con un celular y funsiono de maravilla...


----------



## ricber (May 30, 2011)

Bueno, sera muy util tu aporte


----------



## LUCASLEON (May 30, 2011)

bueno para empesar necesitamos la lista de comados at de el modulo sim900 en base a esto relizar un programa en pic16f877 o 18f452 para que envie lo necesario y empesar a usar el  modulo en modo sms              
 hasta ahora no consigo la lista de comandos at


----------



## novatjc (Jul 2, 2011)

Bueno el mosulo no me llega la verdad q no se por que creo que sera por q la pagina donde lo encargue lo trae de china la verdad que ya me desanime de esa pagina y creo q va  demorar alguien no save si hay alguna pagina mas cerca para encargarlo quisa en argentina no se  ....................saludos a todos gracias


----------



## lorentaff (Oct 19, 2011)

estoy trabajando en un proyecto utilizando este modem (sim900) y cuando realizo llamadas desde el  modem, tanto el receptor como el emisor de la llamada experimentamos un ruido de "abeja" que es terriblemente fulminante, por lo tanto si alguien experimento problema semejante le ruego podamos compartir posibles soluciones. se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Pull1988 (Feb 10, 2012)

Buenas amigos, una pregunta alguien sabe como hacer que el modulo no se resetee cada vez que se prende, yo tengo un modulo sim 900B, cada vez que lo activo me sale despues de unos segundos CALL READY, y ya no me deja enviar ningun comando, he hecho algunas cosas como cambiarle de banda y nada me sigue saliendo ese mensaje, el modulo lo tengo conectado a la PC mediante un max 232, y al modulo lo enrgizo mediante un LM317 que me da 3.9V, que sirven para activar el modulo. 
Quisera saber si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## fiat600ts (Mar 31, 2012)

Saludos a todos, estuve leyendo los datos del modulo SIM900 y recomienda alimentarlo con una fuente que soporte picos de consumo de 2A y que la caida de tension que no supere los 400mV durante los picos de transmision, porque sino pasa a apagarse automaticamente intuyendo baja de bateria, puede ser uno de los motivos que se te apague solo.


----------



## RALD (Ago 13, 2012)

saludos expertos

espero me puedan ayudar, tengo como una semana de estar tratando de utilizar un modulo que compre con el SIM900 el modulo es este http://store.open-electronics.org/image/cache/data/Breakout/0870_11-500x500.jpg este es el diagrama electronico http://www.futuraelettronica.net/pdf_ita/8100-TDGGSM_900.pdf estoy utilizando un PIC usb para comunicar la PC con el modem pero no logro recibir respuesta por parte del modem configure el pic para que enviera un pulso de 2 s al pin de off/on como he leido en otros foros pero nada y tambien envio una letra al inicio para que se configure el rs232 pero nada logro. 
si alguien pudiera por favor proveerme con un manual o con la configuracion de los pines se los agradeseria demasiado.

gracias por su tiempo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 13, 2012)

RALD dijo:


> saludos expertos
> 
> espero me puedan ayudar


Cuando solicites ayuda, trata de explicar con detalles, todo lo que requieras.
.- Incluye lenguaje de programación.
.- PIC Utilizado.
.- Programa
.- Algún esquema ó simulación, etc.

Si incluyes estos datos, es más posible que se te pueda brindar ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## RALD (Ago 14, 2012)

hola

el PIC que estoy utilizando es el 18F4550 programado en C el codigo es simplemente:



```
while(true){
usb_task;
if(usb_cdc_khit()){
caracter = usb_cdc_getc();
printf(usb_cdc_putc, "%c", caracter);
printf("%c", caracter);
if(khit()){
gets(string);
printf(usb_cdc_putc, "%s", string);
}
}
}
```
el esquematico no lo puedo subir por que no lo tengo pero es ecencialmente el puerto PIC RX----> TX MODEM y MODEM RX -----> TX PIC

el USB esta funcionando bien como puerto serial RS232 virtual, puedo enviar y recibir datos pero no recibo nada del modem ni el led parpadea ni ningun otro tipo de accion por parte del modem.

gracias


----------



## alexloel (Ago 22, 2012)

alguien ya ha probado una llamada de datos con estos modulos? he intentado con el comando ATDXXX pero siempre me tira al puerto como respuesta  "no carrier"


----------



## tamasati (Dic 1, 2012)

¿Alguien sabe el SIM900 por qué no se puede conectar en cualquier red, si es independiente?


----------



## leotorres (Mar 11, 2013)

casticolo dijo:


> Hola a todos tengo un modulo gsm sim900 al cual quiero usar para que cuando se active una alarma me llame al movil.
> Ya he conseguido conectarme a través del hiperterminal y con comandos AT hacer llamadas y enviar SMS, pero no se como configurarlo para que cuando detecte una señal no se en que  patilla haga la llamada a mi movil.
> Gracias algún experto que me oriente.
> Un saludo



Hola me podrias dar una mano, quisiera poder conectarme a travez de hiperterminal para enviar comandos AT a un modulo SIM900. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## luismiguelalexander (Mar 21, 2014)

ricber dijo:


> Hola,
> el pin 4 (RI)  se activa cuando hay una llamada entrante, ese podes usar para
> conectarlo al micro.




disculpa, y si quisiera que se active el pin 4 pero sólo con un número(s) específico (s), qué se podría hacer, gracias desde Perú.


----------

